# Traveling east coast Spain April



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We are traveling to Spain on Ferry to Gijon in late March making our way down to the costa del sol.We have eight weeks and would like to go to Marbella via the East Coast.Not having traveled this way before we wondered if anyone knows of small quiet sites or stop overs we intend to take about a week or so to get down to Marbella.

Presto


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*touring*

Hello
Going for 8weeks fantastic!! However have you considered Morroco.

e have just spent 9weeks there. It is head and shoulders above Spain. It is cheaper/safer/and more interesting than Spain. If you have never been give it some thought. We will be going next winter and I cannot reccommened the Country highly enough.

Neil


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks folks have been to Morocco about three years ago with Desert Detours unfortunately I got sick and had to be brought home.As you say what a country and the people so friendly.You never know perhaps will get over this time.Thanks again for your reply.


Presto


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Not sure of your route, but we stayed in a very small quiet site just outside Salamanca called Camping Olimpia, Carretera de Gomecello Km 3,150, 37427 Pedrosillo el Ralo, Salamance. Their email is info @campingolimpia.com.
It has a small restaurant and friendly owners some of who spoke reasonable English when we were there.
Salamanca is well worth a visit, it is a very attractive and interesting city.
Caravan Club do a Caravan Europe 1 book which has these and other sites in Europe, well worth getting hold of.

I would recommend you check out Jerez and the SW Atlantic side of Spain (Costa de La luz) - it is a lot better than the East coast Costa's, very few Brits and no all day breakfasts or Irish pubs!!

Have a great trip.

John & Elaine


----------

